# Fracino Piccino Upgrades Resources/Servicing/Guides



## NitJay (May 18, 2020)

Hi,

I recently got a Fracino Piccino from the for sale section in these forums. I'd like to strip it down, give it a full service and upgrade any parts that can be done.

I know my way around a Gaggia Classic pretty well, but was wondering if anyone had any advice in terms of where to buy parts/what the best upgrades are. Fracino's website doesn't have a parts shop anymore, it just links you to an email address.

I've found this website for parts https://www.espressounderground.co.uk/Fracino-Coffee-machine-Spare-Parts-s/1961.htm but I'm not sure how to identify which if any fit the Piccino as the part numbers don't match up.

Any useful guides or well trodden paths for this machine?

Much appreciated as always!
NitJay


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Buy parts directly from Fracino.

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

ChilledMatt said:


> Buy parts directly from Fracino.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


0121 328 5757 they are very helpful.

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I would second that. Sue in the parts department is very good.

If you go to the Fracino website there are exploded part diagrams.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

I know them pretty well. Hit me up if you need any advice 👍


----------



## NitJay (May 18, 2020)

Thanks @NewboyUK I will probably take you up on that at some point once I've got it all apart!


----------



## NitJay (May 18, 2020)

My first question @NewboyUK is how do I get this connector on. I think i can pull it off, but it won't go back on again in the same way, the cover will break. 😂


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Slice the thin covering down the centre.

Either replace with a little heatshrink or do a professional job with tape lol

I believe its like that due to the closeness of the cover.

Any particular reason to remove it? You changing the element?


----------



## NitJay (May 18, 2020)

Thanks for the advice mate. I would like to descale the boiler (I haven't looked up whether it's advisable on these yet but what came out the bottom was filthy)

I'll go the heatshrink route I think. 😂

I was going to call Fracino tomorrow and basically ask them to send me every O-Ring and service part they have plus ask some advice.

The problem with this machine is that the steam comes out lukewarm. It comes out, the boiler heats up, but I can hold my hand over it.

Suggested it might be steam boiler heater element, but I'm wondering if it's thermostat or something else... I'd have thought a faulty element wouldnt work at all.

Thanks again. I'm going to do a full thread on the refurb here when I get a bit further.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Well I think they will ask you questions you cant answer due to it being in bits lol.

Theres a pressurestat on the rear steam boiler that plays up. Temperature is related to pressure so what was the pressure on the guage when you hear it click in/out?

Like you say - faulty element and it wouldn't heat. Once in a blue moon it might have been the element. I'd have put money on the pressure stat though.

Seeing you have stripped it all - go mad and descale it. Pretty sure all the manuals are online for all spares. Good luck - just be patient with it.


----------



## NitJay (May 18, 2020)

Haha, I was stripping down a Classic today so thought I'd do this at the same time. The rear is still in tact, but I wouldn't be able to turn it on and test it without a few hours notice....

The pressure actually seemed OK, it got up to about 1.5 bar and drops to 1 during steaming. I videoed everything which may prove useful...


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Link to videos?


----------



## NitJay (May 18, 2020)

Here's a vid of the steam working, but low enough temp that I can put my hand on it (don't try at home!)


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Gotta be honest - i can do that on all coffee machines. Couldn't put whole hand under for long though

Not saying theres nothing wrong with it mind. Your there and I'm here lol


----------



## NitJay (May 18, 2020)

You might be right, it could be fine. The front boiler is definitely only lukewarm so maybe I won't need to disassemble the whole rear of the machine as well 😂 thanks for your help really appreciate it!


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Could be airlock in front boiler. They changed the design a little inside the front boiler so it coukdnt happen but depending on age.

Also theres nothing to tell front boiler that its empty so when you put it together - kill feed to element but run the group to fill it. Then when flow is good - put power on element


----------



## NitJay (May 18, 2020)

This was made in 2010 (have a warranty card stating date) so it was the first year they made them. Could well be an airlock.

Two more questions sorry

Could be as simple as one of the thermostats playing up?

Is there a way to test the heater element?

There was a lot of limescale in the brew boiler which probably didn't help. Didn't want to take the back boiler apart but shining a torch in there it's equally furry.

Thanks for the tip re:filling the boiler as well.


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Yes you can test the elements to quote something more knowledgeable Amvantage "I know It's a bit late for this advice but the absolute minimum acceptable resistance reading between the element and earth or anything else is 2Mohms tested at twice the working voltage for single phase systems and to be honest anything close to 2Mohms probably warrants further inspection" whitch can be mesure by using a cheap tester. (suggested by DaveUK)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/KKmoon-Digital-Insulation-Resistance-Megohmmeter/dp/B078SLXBCP/ref=pd_sbs_107_2/258-5443373-9577041?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B078SLXBCP&pd_rd_r=732d15ee-b0ef-4caf-9145-bd6147a54a2b&pd_rd_w=1ud4v&pd_rd_wg=8CbD6&pf_rd_p=2773aa8e-42c5-4dbe-bda8-5cdf226aa078&pf_rd_r=71WAA9VR7AZX30QDT764&psc=1&refRID=71WAA9VR7AZX30QDT764


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Very good advice.

I would err and say that advice is for elements tripping out electrics via earth leakage. If its 2megohm it may still heat and work fine.

A simple continuity test would be just as good in this case as its not tripping out - just potentially lack of heat.


----------



## NitJay (May 18, 2020)

Thank you both, I've got the tools arriving tomorrow to test the element.

I also had a chat with Fracino's service and parts team today who were very helpful. Got a few parts arriving in the next few days to hopefully get this machine cleaned up and working again. I was actually surprised that the parts weren't too expensive considering they aren't retailed online.

Will keep you posted :good:


----------

